# Just a little help



## amanda02 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi all

I am looking to move to Egypt at the end of the year. I know I can go on a turist visa and keep renewing it. My questions are 1. Do i have to leave the country then enter again to renew it or can i do it there? 2. I have been told that I need to book a return flight when i am going as they wont let me in the country with a one way ticket is this true?

I moved from Scotland to England about 10 years ago and have been to quite a few places in the world as my fav past time is traveling. I have been to Egypt a few times and love it there (i even enjoy getting on the local bus to do my shopping lol)

My cousin who i live with is heading off to Saudi to work in August so I thought it would be the perfect time to pack the bags and head off to pastures new too.

Any help with my questions would be much appreciated

Cheers
Mandy


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello Amanda and welcome to the forum.
No you don't need a return ticket or so I am told.
You have no need to go out of the country to renew your visa

Maiden


----------



## Lindyloo1 (Feb 23, 2011)

I recently went for 6 weeks and I travelled out on a one way ticket, nobody asked me anything and when i went home again nothing was mentioned.. hope that helps


----------



## amanda02 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you

That puts my mind at ease


----------

